# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780Ti Benchmarks geleaked



## Bandicoot (2. November 2013)

http://videocardz.com/images/2013/11/GTX-780-TI-VS-TITAN-VS-780.jpg

Erste NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti-Benchmarks wurden auf Chiphell veröffentlicht. Nun auch bei Videocardz.com
Die GeForce GTX 780Ti, ausgestattet mit 2880 CUDA-Kerne, führt eindeutig die Single-GPU-Charts an. 
Die Leaker behauptet, dass die Karte bei durchschnittlichen 970 MHz läuft, das sind +40MHz OC zum Boost Takt(928Mhz). 

Die Leistung der 780Ti ist fast so hoch wie die, der GTX 690 und das ist ein Dual-GK104. 
Im 3Dmark11 Extreme, haben wir ein Ergebnis von ca. 5800 Punkten, Ein guter Wert für die Single GPU!

http://videocardz.com/images/2013/11/GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-FutureMark.jpg

http://videocardz.com/images/2013/11/GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-Unigine.jpg

Der Stromverbrauch ist etwas höher als bei einer Titan, denoch niedriger als eine GTX 690 die nur minimal mehr leistet. 
Wir reden hier von teilweise 500 Watt (3D Mark), das ist definitiv mehr als eine R9-290X. 
Die GTX-780-Ti ist angeblich mit einer maximale Leistungsaufnahme von 275W beschriftet, ohne manipulierten Takt. 
Mit steigendem Takt, nimmt die Leistung ordentlich zu, allerdings auch der Srtomverbrauch. 
Diese Zahlen sollten noch sehr differenziert Bewertet werden!

Bitte beachtet, dass die GTX 780Ti Übertaktet worden ist.

http://videocardz.com/images/2013/11/GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-Aliens-vs-Predator.jpg

http://videocardz.com/images/2013/11/GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-Battlefield-3.jpg

http://videocardz.com/images/2013/11/GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-BioShock-Infinite.jpg

Persönliche Einschätzung: Nvidia will mit aller macht die Krone zurück und das scheint ihnen zu gelingen, wenn man den Werten trauen kann. Leider zu lasten des Stromverbrauch, allerdings freu sich da die Übertakter, den der GTX 780Ti wird viel Reserve angedichtet. Ob sich das Bewahrheitet zeigt die Zeit und der Test der PCGH !  

Grüße Bandicoot und noch ein schönes Wochenende euch allen!

orig. Artikel: http://videocardz.com/47552/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-benchmarks-leaked

Quelle: 

http://videocardz.com/

www.chiphell.com


----------



## Gast1668381003 (3. November 2013)

Eine Single-GPU-Karte mit der Leistung einer GTX 690 / HD 7990 - das wäre wirklich der Hammer  Allerdings glaube ich das erst, wenn ich "offizielle" Benchmarks sehe und keine geleakten...

Trotzdem danke für den Link


----------



## Finallin (3. November 2013)

Wollte mir vor kurzem noch eine "normale" 780 zulegen, warte jetzt aber noch ein bisschen ab, wenn sich die Leistung bewahrheitet, wär das schon eine feine Sache. - Hoffe mal das mein alter i5 da noch mitspielen kann.


----------



## Naicheben (3. November 2013)

Wenn das wahr ist, werde ich wohl oder übel auch nen neuen Prozessor kaufen, falls ich die Grafikkarte wechsel. Das ist ja absolut übertrieben. Nur leider wird so ne Leistung wohl wieder nen Haufen kosten.


----------



## Superior1337 (3. November 2013)

DIe gtx 780 ti soll um die 650€ kosten MFG


----------



## Naicheben (3. November 2013)

Naja, laut den Messwerten hat se nen Verbrauch von 500 Watt, das is mir dann doch etwas zu viel.


----------



## hanfi104 (3. November 2013)

Naicheben schrieb:


> Naja, laut den Messwerten hat se nen Verbrauch von 500 Watt, das is mir dann doch etwas zu viel.


 Das Gesamtsystem! Nur für die Karte allein 500 Watt wäre Asus Mars like


----------



## Naicheben (3. November 2013)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Das Gesamtsystem! Nur für die Karte allein 500 Watt wäre Asus Mars like


Ich dachte schon! Das wäre ja auch schon zu krass. Dann müssten se ja nen Anschluss zum lokalen AKW verlegen


----------



## Superior1337 (3. November 2013)

500 watt dafür wäre echt krass

 wenn wirklich diese über version in schwarz kommt kauf ich sie direkt


----------



## Bandicoot (3. November 2013)

Die 500W sind das Gesamtsystem, hatte ich vergessen zu sagen, aber für die meisten ist das denke mal klar. 
275W TDP laut dem Aufkleber, das passt schon mit dem 6/8 Pin Stromanschluß nicht!  
Interessant wäre das Testsystem gewesen, aber es sollen weitere infos folgen. 
Einfach immer mal bei Videocardz.com vorbeischauen!


----------



## Sunjy (3. November 2013)

Seh ich das richtig das das teil Soviel Strom schluckt wie eine 7990?

Wenn das stimmt bin ich mal gespannt was die Nvidia jünger dazu sagen... Sicherlich nichts da es ja Nvidia ist und nicht AMD^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. November 2013)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> 275W TDP laut dem Aufkleber, das passt schon mit dem 6/8 Pin Stromanschluß nicht!


6+8 Pins erlauben bis zu 300W Leistungsaufnahme (75+150+75 vom PCIe-Steckplatz).


----------



## Verminaard (3. November 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig das das teil Soviel Strom schluckt wie eine 7990?
> 
> Wenn das stimmt bin ich mal gespannt was die Nvidia jünger dazu sagen... Sicherlich nichts da es ja Nvidia ist und nicht AMD^^


 
Spannender ist, ob dieser Punkt dann von der AMD Fraktion genauso runtergespielt wird, wie bei der R9.

Leistungskrone mit allen moeglichen Mitteln erkaufen ist immer etwas bedenklich mMn.


----------



## Sunjy (3. November 2013)

Solange diese Mittel ohne gefährdung für meinen PC einhergehen finde ich das nicht schlimm.


Ob die Karte nun 20 Watt mehr oder weniger braucht is mir in diesem Leistungssegment herzlich egal. Die Lautstärke wird von Boardpartnern geregelt oder mann legt selbst Hand an.


Ich finde es nur sehr schön das die grüne seite ja davon ausgeht das nur AMD mit der Brechstange arbeitet. Und keine 2 wochen später machts Nvidia genauso und zeigt uns das sie wohl doch schon recht nah am ende der fahnenstange angelangt sind was ihre Aktuelle generation betrifft. Denn mit sehr viel effizienz scheint hier ja nichtsmehr zu sein^^


----------



## EcOnOmiC (3. November 2013)

Hmm schon heftiger unterschied 780 60 fps ti 84fps, na gut die ti ist noch oc


----------



## Bandicoot (3. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> 6+8 Pins erlauben bis zu 300W Leistungsaufnahme (75+150+75 vom PCIe-Steckplatz).


 
Das meinte ich damit, war evtl etwas falsch formuliert


----------



## cozma (3. November 2013)

Ich als AMD user (bis auf ne 8800GT und ne Riva Tnt habe ich nur ATI und AMD verbaut) sag dazu, das der Verbrauch einer Hardware doch Nebensache ist.
Wer 650€ allein für ne Grafikkarte hinblättert kann sich die 20€ Mehrverbrauch auch noch leisten, habe die gleich Einstellung auch bei CPU´s. Wenn wir uns 
mal wirklich spieletaugliche Rechner ansehen reden wir in Gesamtheit von max. 30€ Mehrkosten p.a. zwischen sehr effizienten Rechnern und ihren energiehungrigeren
Pedants.

Habe mich in Vergangenheit immer wieder über die Diskussionen amüsiert in denen ein Produkt schlecht geredet wird weil etwas mehr Verbrauch hat. Letzten Endes
muss doch jeder selbst entscheiden ob er gewillt ist mehr für den Energiebedarf seiner Hardware zu bezahlen. Ebenso finde ich es auch sehr Fadenscheinlich das
es immer wieder Leute gibt die was von der Umwelt, Zukunft, Ressourcen und Verantwortung im Umgang mit Energie schreiben und im gleichen Atemzug sich jedes Jahr 
neue Hardware, neue Smartphones etc. leisten, dann noch ein schönes neues Auto ....... somit die Energiebilanz ihres restlichen Konsumverhaltens komplett ignorieren.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2013)

Und wieder Bereue ich den Kauf meiner zweiten GTX680 nicht, die GTX780Ti zieht zwar fast gleich mit der Leistung, aber bis zur nächsten Generation brauch ich mit keine Sorgen zu machen...

Das wird bestimmt eine Klasse Karte. Ich frage mich schon die Ganze Zeit ob wird nicht auch noch in Zukunft eine GTX790 erwarten dürfen...


----------



## matty2580 (3. November 2013)

Die Karte wird schon interessant werden.
Gerade weil jetzt endlich kein beschnittener Chip mehr kommt.
Nur den Preispunkt finde *ich* immer noch zu hoch im Vergleich zu einer GTX 580.
Damals gab es den ganzen Chip viel früher, und viel günstiger zu kaufen, für ca. ~400 €.
Deswegen finde ich die R9 290X auch etwas zu teuer.
Problematisch sehe ich eher, dass Kepler bald durch Maxwell abgelöst wird.
Schon damals beim Wechsel von Fermi auf Kepler gehörte meine GTX 580 schnell zum alten Eisen.
Selbst im Ranking ist die Karte nachträglich schnell abgestürzt.
Wenn sich Nvidia an den Jahreszyklus hält, was bisher immer grob so gewesen ist, dann wird es erste News zu Maxwell schon ab April geben.
Ob sich für 5 Monate diese Karte lohnt, weil sie voraussichtlich dann von einem neueren Modell überholt wird, muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## xXenermaXx (3. November 2013)

Zur Effizienz einer Karte sollten wir uns doch alle einig sein, dass es besser ist die Entwicklung hin zu stromsparenderen Karten zu forcieren. Und wenn ich das mit meinem Kaufverhalten etwas steuern kann, warum nicht?

Zum Altern von Technik braucht man ja fast nichts zu sagen. Es sollte jedem bewusst sein, wenn er sich eine teure derzeit aktuelle Karte (oder sonstige Hardware kauft), dass der Wertverfall da weitaus größer als bei günstigeren Karten ist. Wer jedoch die Leistung unbedingt möchte, der muss damit leben können.

Zum Thema bleibt mir nur so viel zu sagen, dass ich's gut finde, wenn nVidia jetzt den Vollausbau bringt, aber bei den derzeitigen Preisen werde ich wohl nicht zugreifen. Und die Leistungsaufnahme einer Dual-GPU-Karte (wenn auch mit vergleichbarer "Rechenleistung" im Spielbetrieb) mit einem Chip zuerreichen, finde ich jetzt auch nicht die beste Herangehensweise. 

Naja abwarten, was die späteren Tests noch so offenbaren.


----------



## XE85 (3. November 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig das das teil Soviel Strom schluckt wie eine 7990?



Wo genau siehst du das?

Ich sehe da nur einen Benchmark wo die 780ti nicht (im Gesammtsystem) mindestes 100Watt unter der 7990 liegt, BF3. Und selbst dort ist die Ti unter der 7990 - obwohl sie teilweise schneller ist.


----------



## Sunjy (3. November 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wo genau siehst du das?
> 
> Ich sehe da nur einen Benchmark wo die 780ti nicht (im Gesammtsystem) mindestes 100Watt unter der 7990 liegt, BF3. Und selbst dort ist die Ti unter der 7990 - obwohl sie teilweise schneller ist.


 
2 Link Furmark. Mann siehts nich genau da klein. Aber viel unterschied is da ja nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (3. November 2013)

Die Ablesbarkeit der Diagramme hinsichtlich der Wattzahlen ist wirklich schlecht, auch die Skalierung scheint ungleichmäßig zu sein. Ich hätte jetzt aus den Diagrammen gelesen, dass die 780 Ti bei den verwendeten Taktraten in Spielen im Schnitt 100W mehr als eine 280X zieht (um jetzt mal mit meiner aktuellen Karte zu vergleichen). Wenn man bei der 280X von ~230W ausgehen darf, dann würde die 780 Ti also demnach ingame ca. 330W ziehen. Das wäre schon heftig; mal sehen, was am Ende rauskommt.


----------



## XE85 (3. November 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> 2 Link Furmark. Mann siehts nich genau da klein. Aber viel unterschied is da ja nicht.



Ja, das ist aber nur eine Messung unter mehreren, welche sich, gerade bei den Spielen, also in der Praxis, nicht wieder spiegelt. Genauso gibt es Ausreisser in die andere richtung wo die 7990 >100 Watt mehr verbraucht.

Im Mittel - so die Werte alle stimmen - scheint die 780ti klar unter der 7990 zu liegen.


----------



## kohelet (3. November 2013)

Schneller als ne 690. Das ist mal n Wort.


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2013)

Für ne Single GPU, die schneller als ne 690 ist (wenn sie es denn ist), geht auch der Verbrauch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## godfather22 (3. November 2013)

xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Zur Effizienz einer Karte sollten wir uns doch alle einig sein, dass es besser ist die Entwicklung hin zu stromsparenderen Karten zu forcieren. Und wenn ich das mit meinem Kaufverhalten etwas steuern kann, warum nicht?


 
Der Stromverbrauch ist MIR bei einer Karte dieses Kalibers sowas von egal


----------



## beren2707 (3. November 2013)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Mir ist es nicht egal, da mein aktuelles System komplett inkl. Monitor in BF3 nicht mehr als 300W braucht, aber diese Karte allein plötzlich 300W und mehr. Die Mehrleistung ist schon nett, aber eben mit der Brechstange. Mit OC wirds wohl bei 290X und 780 Ti düster, wenn man aufs Strommessgerät schaut.


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2013)

Was mir nicht egal ist, beim Erwerb dieser Karte wäre es auch von Nöten gleich nen neuen Monitor mitzukaufen. 27 Zoll Full HD in Kombi mit der Karte is ja Perlen vor die Säue!


----------



## blackout24 (3. November 2013)

Damit 4-Way SLI.....


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2013)

Ich kaufe mir die Karte, die mir am meisten FPS/€ innerhalb dem von mir gesetzten Budget bringt, unabhängig davon ob es AMD oder Nvidia ist.
Leise Karten gibt es bei beiden, Stromverbrauch ist für mich nicht soooo wichtig, solange er nicht exorbitant hoch ist.

Jedoch muss ich sagen das ich es nicht in Ordnung finde, was Nvidia da mit der Titan macht.

Verkaufen die für nen schlanken Tausender, setzen bestimmt einige ab - und hauen 3 Monate später ne Karte raus die nur 2/3 dessen kostet und schneller ist.
Das ist für mich eine Verarschung der Kunden mit dickerer Brieftasche.


Ich freu mich mehr oder weniger drüber, da bei mir demnächst ein Upgrade ansteht - und wenn die Titan jetzt im Preis fällt wird diese durchaus interessant.
Aber ich würde mich zu tode ärgern wenn ich mir jetzt 'ne Titan gekauft hätte und die jetzt mal eben übertrumpft wird.


----------



## Sarin (4. November 2013)

Naja, die Titan ist immer noch keine Gaming-Karte, sondern eher eine günstige Tesla mit Gaming-Ambitionen. So einfach ist der Vergleich also nicht.


----------



## Gary94 (4. November 2013)

Sarin schrieb:


> Naja, die Titan ist immer noch keine Gaming-Karte, sondern eher eine günstige Tesla mit Gaming-Ambitionen. So einfach ist der Vergleich also nicht.


 
Doch, sie wird als eine Gaming Karte vermarktet?


----------



## jakido (4. November 2013)

Mich nervt vor allem, dass ich mir vor knapp einem Monat eine 780er für fast 600 Euro gekauft habe und jetzt sind die Preise nach so einer langen, stabilen Zeit plötzlich gefallen - als wöllte mich das Schicksal ein wenig anfi****


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. November 2013)

Ich hätte dir vor dem Monat gesagt: Warte noch einen Monat, es kommen neue Karten und dann kommt Bewegung in den Markt


----------



## jakido (4. November 2013)

Aber so ist das glaub ich immer - genau dann wenn man kauft, ist es nach nach kurzer Zeit billiger


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. November 2013)

Naja, es gibt schon schlaue und doo... weniger schlaue Zeiten zum Grafikkartenkauf


----------



## cozma (4. November 2013)

jakido schrieb:


> Aber so ist das glaub ich immer - genau dann wenn man kauft, ist es nach nach kurzer Zeit billiger


 
Nicht zwingend, habe meine Asus HD7950DC2T-V2 vor nem Jahr für 282€ gekauft und diese ist erst im September diesen Jahres merklich im Preis gefallen.
Man muss halt eigentlich nur den Markt beobachten, wann die Markteinführung einer neuen Kartengeneration unabhängig vom Hersteller anliegt, das ist
kein Garant, aber damit kann man zumindest solche ärgerlichen Käufe vermeiden. Es war doch absehbar das mit der neuen AMD Gerneration und dem
vermuteten Leistungsplus der Markt in Bewegung gerät und auch Nvidia reagieren muss um nicht preislich ins Hintertreffen zu geraten.


----------

